
Updating Secure Boot dbx with fwupd and the LVFS - ohazi
https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2020/08/17/updating-secure-boot-dbx-with-fwupd-and-the-lvfs/
======
ohazi
BootHole woke a lot of people up to the fact that we don't have a a well-
tested approach to updating the UEFI revocation list on Linux systems that
doesn't involve crossing your fingers and hoping for the best.

My experience with fwupd and LVFS for handling Lenovo firmware on Thinkpads
without a Windows partition has been fairly positive, so I'm hopeful that this
experiment will have good results.

